# Whelen Edge 9000 Install Question



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I just purchased a whelen edge 9000 48" lightbar with the diagnostics control with it. It has the two i am assuming 8 gage wires for power and ground, and the two small wires for the controler. My question is the main power for the light should that be hooked straight to the battery with a fuse? Should i take power off the fuse panel in the truck for that? I planned on hooking the power from the controler to my fuse panel, does it matter if it has constant power all the time if i chose just to connect everything to the battery? Thank you for any help.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I would run the main power and ground to the battery. Then I would take and run the controller power and run that directly to the battery. Fuse both powers at the battery. If your switch box has a key hot that should go to the fuse panel. Make sure to use relays if your switch box doesn't have one built in. The load will burn up the wires and switches and potenially cause a fire if you aren't careful. It wont matter if the controller has constant power or the power supply. The controller should have a 8 or 10 gauge wire coming out of it for main power. I wouldn't dare hooking that to a fuse panel inside the cab. Thats ment to go directly to the battery. That powers all the switches and the relay inside the box. The hide a away systems call for you to hook the main power directly to the battery. Its basically the same idea just ontop of your truck. Hope this helps.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you for your help, the control box i have is a PCDS-9. The light has the two 8 gage wires on it. The control box has i would say 12-14 gage wires for the ground, and the power, it then has about the same size wires that run to the light, to control the flashers. I will for sure run the larger wires directly to the battery, for power and ground with a fuse inline.



RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1329570 said:


> I would run the main power and ground to the battery. Then I would take and run the controller power and run that directly to the battery. Fuse both powers at the battery. If your switch box has a key hot that should go to the fuse panel. Make sure to use relays if your switch box doesn't have one built in. The load will burn up the wires and switches and potenially cause a fire if you aren't careful. It wont matter if the controller has constant power or the power supply. The controller should have a 8 or 10 gauge wire coming out of it for main power. I wouldn't dare hooking that to a fuse panel inside the cab. Thats ment to go directly to the battery. That powers all the switches and the relay inside the box. The hide a away systems call for you to hook the main power directly to the battery. Its basically the same idea just ontop of your truck. Hope this helps.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I would still run some sort of fail safe on the hot lead off the bat, I used a 40 amp circuit breaker but you could use a maxi fuse.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

You should find a model number on the bottom of the light bar and the install guides can be found at Whelen.com under automotive and install guides.


----------

